# Other Discussions > Bodybuilding / Fitness / Nutrition >  can steroids cause baldness

## KylieRecket21

Many guys especially gym guys and bodybuilders ask this question several times that can they lose hairs after using steroids. Many steroids will raise the levels of DHT in your body, leading to significant hair loss. Not everyone is prone to balding, however. Your hair follicles may be genetically programmed to withstand higher levels of DHT. Before using it, must get steroid information from any trusted and reliable source like blog or news.

----------

